# First show in 2 days!!! Need help



## bgriff85

When do I take him off water??? And what should I be drenching him with for electrolytes??? Please help I waited too long to ask this


----------



## nancy d

Hope you can some answers soon.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Sorry, I have no idea.  I show breeding stock.


----------



## jsinor

We start drenching and adjusting food on Thursday. Drenching every couple hours on Friday and Saturday(day of show). They still get food too though. Good luck!


----------



## jsinor

Also, in the forums, search for Drench recipes.


----------



## bgriff85

Thanks guys I found this in forum but not sure ill be able to find all this in time
Does anybody use this to replace water?


• 2 8oz Blue Ribbon Electrolyte
• 2 bottles (1000ml) concentrate Amino Acid
• 2 drench guns full (120 ccs) Propyline Glycol
• 120 ccs Dyne
• 8 oz NRG plus
Give 120 ccs 2 times daily for 7 days. Can give up to 3-4 times per day.
Keep refrigerated. Will be pinkish in color


----------



## bgriff85

Also have no idea what NRG plus is


----------



## jsinor

I don't use that but a few of those ingredients I do use. Nrg - I get from our feed store.


----------



## Dani-1995

I use gatorade. Propylene glycol is an appetite depressant. Not a great idea to give to a wether.


----------



## sweetgoats

Wow, around here if you drench your goats once they are on the show grounds that is grounds for immediate dismissal. Everyone just feed and waters like normal. If you want them to drink more to fill out then put salt in the feed.


----------



## erinbelle

My school drenches like right before the show. Maybe 10 minutes before they go on, if that. Once they did it around 2 hours before the show.

They took the goats off water anywhere from 1-3 hours before the show.

Their formula was weird, I do know it had eggs in it.


----------

